# Keys trip



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Today was our first day on the water and it was pretty good. To start off the morning I caught a nice snook then my wife Jen hooked about a 80lb tarpon. We went to hit a bonefish spot and had the biggest one I have ever seen in the perfict spot and it took the bait. That sucked! We fished that flat for another hour then gave up on the bones. We went to another spot and Jen landed a nice 40lb tarpon and I caught a 60 lb tarpon. To make it even better dad is on his way in with what he says is the biggest gag he has shot In years. I will post picks once I get back.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like one hell of a first day! We're headed down to KW in less than two weeks, can't wait...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report, keep them coming.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

What Key did you stay at. I just got back from Lobster'n.

Pics will be posted soon.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Marathon. I cant find my camera but when I do I will post the pics I took. It seemed all the Lobster were at the drop off in about 25 to 40' of water.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

This was the first fish caught. I was in a school of Tarpon and this is what I got.










My wife and her freind trying to kick a hangover.










Jen fighting her first Tarpon










Here it is. It was about 40lbs










Me fighting a Tarpon










My Tarpon










Zach helping us Lobster










More of the same.










Having drinks at Fat Tuesdays



















Last stop Sea World.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow those pics are great, congrats on a heck of a trip.:bowdown


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like a fine vacation...thanks for sharing...looks like little zach is feeding stingrays...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Honestly that was the worst vacation to the Keys I have ever had. Me and pops had a huge blow out and he took the boat home half way through. That boat Zach is sleeping on was a rental. Normaly it would not be a problem but I did not take my Robalo or any of my fishing gear minus 1 inshore tackle box b/c pops brought all his.We had to stay in 15' or less of water b/c dad took the hooka. We are fine now but it sucked. You know it's bad when I go to Key West, I can't stand that place!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I dig the T-shirt the kid is wearing , nice pics !!


----------

